# Ship washed up in Marbella..



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

A ship has just washed up on the beach in front of my apartment... Anybody know anything about it?


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Video of ship


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Pirates?


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Swim out there and get a rope on the rascal & then claim salvage.


----------



## amespana (Nov 10, 2009)

Marie Celeste?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Low lie the fields of Athenry............................................

There's a prison ship lies waiting in the bay..................


----------



## FletchinFrance (Aug 25, 2012)

Fletch in France.

A ship that did not pass in the night. Fletch.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

That looks like the ship that is berthed in Denia from time to time ....


----------



## Jamietd (Apr 10, 2011)

Anybody have any more info on this? Is it still there?


----------



## spanish_lad (Sep 18, 2012)

Encalla en Marbella un galen de 35 metros. SUR.es


----------

